# Pregnant Platy



## Freckley13 (Nov 26, 2012)

Hey guys, 
I am new to having pregnant platies, and I have a couple pregnant at this time. I do have a breeding box set up but she is not in it yet because I am unsure when she will deliver or if she is even close. Can someone inform me what you think, and when I should put her in the breeding box. 

I did put her in the box for the picture cause she is too hard to get a picture of in the main tank. 

Thank you, 

kara


----------



## Daynevv (Aug 22, 2012)

Did you have babies yet?


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## Korottie (Feb 21, 2013)

My platy appears to be pregnant too! (Although we JUST got her this past week). I've been doing some research and they say 4-6 week pregnancy and that they become "boxy" when it's almost time. So you'll see her pregnant belly become more flat around the "edges". I'm not too sure if that helps -it's the only physical description i've been able to find!


----------



## kyleeDupper (Oct 27, 2013)

She may have a little while longer till she has fry


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nemo7415 (Aug 8, 2013)

hi! ive recently had babies myself. my platy showed no sign of giving birth before she actually did. i just came home one day and found a couple of babies in the tank which i took out and put into a hatchery with great difficulty. a few days later i found another and then about a week later found number 4. as i said mine showed none of the symptoms of giving birth and so i left her in the main tank so not to stress her out. however, if u think yours is ready then i suggest she goes in the breeder as the babies could get eaten and also they aren't the easiest things to catch.if you have a lot of plants and stones etc where the babies could hide until they are bigger they could be ok in the main tank as i mentioned i didnt find one of mine until a few weeks after the others were born (and i have a sucking loach in my tank which i was told would probably eat the babies if left in the main tank).
good luck! 
xx


----------

